# Brilliant new item at Home Depot



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

If you can EMP-proof one of these your water needs are solved post SHTF!

Home Depot Releases New Bluetooth Cordless Hose - The Onion - America's Finest News Source

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Why not scale it up from bluetooth to full-on cell service and deliver water from the tower directly into the home?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Don't be silly. After an EMP the cell network will be down whereas by Bluetooth dongle will still work!


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> Don't be silly. After an EMP the cell network will be down whereas by Bluetooth dongle will still work!............


After an EMP, the pumps that supply the water to the tower won't be working either.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

That's why I put my Bluetooth dongle in the local river- so I can use that!


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Unless you isolate that BT dongle in a properly protected container, it too will be fried from an EMP.

I'm gonna stick to wired water transportation. Wireless is just too leaky right now.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> If you can EMP-proof one of these your water needs are solved post SHTF!
> 
> Home Depot Releases New Bluetooth Cordless Hose - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Just think, no more kinked hoses to lug around.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I thought the river water would protect it?


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

But there's no water pressure in the river............


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Duh. It draws the current it needs!


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm half asleep.. reading this article looking at the picture cross eyed....wait how in the hell...oh..lmao


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've got you all beat. I developed a time machine made out of a Delorean. All I have to do is hit the Flux compacitor and reset history.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You got a Delorean?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> You got a Delorean?


You can still buy one. New.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There are some in this country that would be lined up around the block to buy one of these blue tooth water thing-a-majiggers if they saw the pictures. Liberals, any young adult that went to public school or college, snowflakes, Sheila Jackson Lee, Nancy Palosi, Maxine Waters, etc.............


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well if The Onion said, OK, and I am sure that Lowe's will come out with their own version. They have to match Home Depot at everything.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

That's right up there with Bluetooth toilets, your can wipe your thingy from your phone, what will we think of next, Bluetooth condoms maybe?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

That's funny. "The Onion"; all I need to know.

You could post that on fb and cause all kinds of excitement.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Reminds me of how they made dinner in Star Trek. I wanna EMP proof replicator machine. Food storage problems solved!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

This thread is ... *AWESOME!* ROFL


----------

